# waterless questions



## gary9 (Aug 12, 2012)

hi all. I was just wondering is waterless safe to use ie leaving no scratches etc. on a really dirty car, also can it be bought in bulk was thinking it would be good over winter as driveway always gets slippy. cheers


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

I've never had problems with it !! I use spraynshine from readytovalet.co.uk and I brought 25 litres of it to keep me going !! It's not the best out there but I like it !! :thumb:


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

ONR (optimum no rinse) is capable on really dirty cars, although it is not strictly a waterless wash. I have used it on many cars through winter with out any problems. There is a very good guide on here by lowiepete on how to use ONR, and if you go into the DW TV section, sub section washing and claying, you will find a video on safe winter washing with ONR, I would link it for you but its a faf on my phone.


----------



## Eco Touch UK (May 20, 2012)

Hi Gary, in my opinion waterless is not perfect for a 'really' dirty car but unless you are offroading or live on a farm, these days, not too many cars get 'really' dirty. Waterless is fine on what you might say is normal road driving dirt. 

Most suppliers offer bulk options, some, including us ;0) offer concentrate options too which are quite handy for either bulk use or if storage is an issue.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Eco Touch UK said:


> Hi Gary, in my opinion waterless is not perfect for a 'really' dirty car but unless you are offroading or live on a farm, these days, not too many cars get 'really' dirty. Waterless is fine on what you might say is normal road driving dirt.


Yeah as Rob has said plus because a `waterless` is quicker the trick is to do it more often and not let the dirt build up.:thumb:


----------



## gary9 (Aug 12, 2012)

Eco Touch UK said:


> Hi Gary, in my opinion waterless is not perfect for a 'really' dirty car but unless you are offroading or live on a farm, these days, not too many cars get 'really' dirty. Waterless is fine on what you might say is normal road driving dirt.
> 
> Most suppliers offer bulk options, some, including us ;0) offer concentrate options too which are quite handy for either bulk use or if storage is an issue.
> 
> ...


thanks but i live in the country, plenty of dirty roads lol think ill just stick to the good old 2BM and power hose.


----------

